# Questions on Weber Summit S-420?



## oldtrlrnr (May 2, 2012)

Since my old cheapie grill needs parts, I'm thinking about getting a new grill that would have more primary grilling area for bbq parties.  I've shopped all the big box stores, but read some negative comments on all the models that seem to fit my needs.  In contrast, everyone raves about the Weber grills.  I looked into them and decided that the Summit S-420 would be about the right size for my needs - but I'm having trouble justifying spending $1500 on a grill.  I visited the local Sears store today and checked one out - it does look like outstanding quality throughout, with the minor exception of the flimsy stand that holds the catch pan.  I have a couple of questions on this model.

1. I couldn't see an obvious way to remove the gas burner manifolds for replacement.  They look like they are made of heavier gauge steel than those of other manufacturers, but I'm sure they'd need replacing at some point.  Are they in fact easily R&R'd, and are replacement parts available and reasonably priced?

2. What about the burner control knobs?  The ones on the floor model I inspected seemed a little loose and imprecise.  Do they work well and last?

3. While the front cover that opens is double-wall stainless, the fixed rear hood is single layer enameled steel.  It looks like it would be easy to replace.  How well does this part last?  How is the heat retention overall on this model?  In particular I'm wondering about the efficiency of grilling small portions, not needing all the burners.

Appreciate feedback on these questions on the Weber Summit S-420, and any other comments on this mode.

TIA

Bob


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 3, 2012)

*W E B E R *

You keep mentioning replacing parts...Yeah, you'll need to replace the parts in the Weber eventually, but they'll be available when you need them.  I have several Sears tools that I can't find replacement parts for ANYWHERE.  

BOB


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 3, 2012)

Don't worry about replacing parts. My last grill was 15 years old when I replaced it for a larger model. Same burners, same grates, new igniters.


----------



## Bob In Fla. (May 3, 2012)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Don't worry about replacing parts. My last grill was 15 years old when I replaced it for a larger model. Same burners, same grates, new igniters.


Was yours a _Weber_ or from Sears.

BOB
that's what I thought.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 3, 2012)

You got that right


Sent using smoke signals because I'm a cheap bastard!


----------



## oldtrlrnr (May 3, 2012)

No feedback on the control knobs on this Weber Summit S-420?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 3, 2012)

I have the S620 and have been using it regularly for the last 5 years. I grill on average 4 - 5 nights a week. No problems with it at all.


----------



## oldtrlrnr (May 4, 2012)

Well, I took the plunge last night, and ordered a Weber Summit S-420 LP.  Got email from seller that it shipped today.  I'm really excited about it; can't wait to set it up & try it out.  Hope it gets here in time for my BBQ party next Saturday.

BTW, my old BBQ is a 3-burner CharmGlow all-stainless model, that I'd bought at Home Depot circa 2006, and had replaced the gas burner manifolds in late 2008.  It still works, but needs another set of gas manifolds and reflector plates.  I'm thinking I'll get those parts, install & clean it up, and give it to my younger kids, who just hit their first anniversary of being in their fixer-upper house, and don't have a BBQ yet.


----------



## oldtrlrnr (May 4, 2012)

Oh BTW, I downloaded the owner's manual from the Weber website - procedure for replacing burner manifolds is pretty easy, though not as quick as on my old bbq - need to drop the control panel & slide them out - no big deal.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 4, 2012)

oldtrlrnr said:
			
		

> Oh BTW, I downloaded the owner's manual from the Weber website - procedure for replacing burner manifolds is pretty easy, though not as quick as on my old bbq - need to drop the control panel & slide them out - no big deal.


You won't have to replace them.


----------



## oldtrlrnr (May 18, 2012)

Well, I christened my new Weber Summit S-420 grill last Saturday, when I hosted a BBQ party for a group of my kids' friends.  What a joy to use - even heat anywhere on the grill surface, easy to modulate, easy clean-up - and more cooking surface too, so I spent less time cooking & more time with my friends.


----------

